# Looking for bashers



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Just looking for some bashers to run with at my small home track. I live in Cuyahoga Falls near Blossom Music Center. I have a B4 buggy for the dirt & a 1/18 rally car I can run around the drive. Rick

Picked up a Slash 4x4. Fun to drive!


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Hangtime how's it going? It's Jeff K. when do you run? Weeknights would be good for me once the wife is on the mend. I also have a b4.1 and a Kyosho sc. Also have a couple crawlers too.
Take care,
Jeff


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Weeknights are good for me too. I'm just looking to get a little RC fix without burning up a whole day. Rudy used to come by & we had fun chasing each other around. I've had a dozen or so guys come by over the years. Its free & we always have fun. Right now Tues or Thurs. are the best because the other half is home. (5yr. old to watch) Good to hear from you jeff.


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

I might be able to scare up one or two more guys too. I'll let you know. The wife should be on her feet in a couple of weeks and she works second shift so once she's back to work I'll be good to go:thumbsup:
Same here looking for a fix without the whole day getting used up.


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Hangtime the wife is all healed up but then I had to have my wrists worked on. They are almost healed up. I'd like to bring the B4 over for some fun. Also my friend Jason wants to come over too. Maybe next week some evening.
Talk to you later,
Jeff


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

We're running tonight 6- dark 3051 Timber Brook Dr Cuyahoga Falls 44223
Just a informal bash. See ya!


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

that was alot of fun see u next week


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Yep it was:thumbsup: Although I may have cooked a battery Next Weds should be fun. I might even put the corr truck back together.

Thanks for the hospitality Hangtime!

Jeff


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Your welcome! Last night I got two more lights back up. One more to go. I have a Slash on the way for next week. Also, I found a deal on some Lipos. Gens Ace 5000 2s 40c hardcase with pins for $35.


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

I put the Kyosho sc back together. Also the b4 is good to go, the battery got to low.


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Just got one of those lipos myself:thumbsup:


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

thats what i was running in my slash


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

hey did you by chance find my green nuts on the track?


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I didn't see any but didn't know they were missing. I'll take a look tomorrow.


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

As long as it's not raining tommorrow are we still playing Hangtime? If so I can be there around 5 to 6pm.

Jeff


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Unless we get some decent drying its going to be to wet Jeff. I'm open to the rest of the week provided its dry, but if the weather stays like this it'll be a mess


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Hangtime said:


> Unless we get some decent drying its going to be to wet Jeff. I'm open to the rest of the week provided its dry, but if the weather stays like this it'll be a mess


Okay keep us posted. I can come over any evening thru Thursday.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I checked the track this morning & if we don't get anymore rain it will be OK. It'll be a little soft but your welcome to drop by. I can setup my ez up on the patio but we need a table. (mine went to wifes garage sale) I don't mine getting wet, but the equipment will stay dry.

I got my Slash last night & If I install the radio I should be able to run it. My lipos aren't here yet though, but I have one. See you later. Rick


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll come out if it stays dry Rick. I can bring a table:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Not looking good Rick it's raining in Akron now. Let's shoot for next week, I'll have my new toy by then:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

what new toy?next week sounds good


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Wouldn't you like to know.....LOL


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

It's been raining here for awhile I guess there is always next week.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyone game to night? thursday? Its nice today. My slash is totally broke down for maintenance. Got my b4 & new batteries.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

r we still on for wensday?


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, bring your boots!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

The track looked good last night. Should be good for tonight even if it does rain a bit today. :thumbsup:


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

what is a good time for me to get there?


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Jason, After 5:30. Thanks!

Good time last night! I like the 4x4! This is the most driving I've done in a long while. Waiting for my B4.1 to come in. I'll be selling a FT B4 roller if you know anyone looking.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

that was a blast yesterday and my gf lil brother loved it and cant wait to come back


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I have the tiller. If anyone wants to help shape up some jumps, I'll be out there tonight.

I got a hour in before it was raining. I did good though with filling in between the 2nd & 3rd jumps. There will be less crashes & more fun as a result.


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

The Mutt now has a tail:thumbsup:


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Are we running tommorrow?


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll check the track in the morning, but yes I'm up for it.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

i dont no if i will make it


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

I cant make it tonight. Let's shoot for tommorrow.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

No problem, we can do it tomorrow.


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

I had a tough day at work today so Im going to stay home tonight and just chill out. I am looking for a set of 18t tires if you have a spare set Hangtime let me know.

Jeff


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

No problem Jeff, I mowed the lawn anyway. What tires are you looking for? Do you want to do some slot car racing?? I may be going Saturday afternoon.


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Just the stock pins that come on a 18t. I picked one up to run at Mojo raceway(Check the offroad section). It has foams on it now. I wouldn't mind trying slot car racing but will be out of town this Saturday.


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

AE Racer said:


> Just the stock pins that come on a 18t. I picked one up to run at Mojo raceway(Check the offroad section). It has foams on it now. I wouldn't mind trying slot car racing but will be out of town this Saturday.


slot cars cool i have one ill fine it was setup for nascar


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

barryjcm said:


> slot cars cool i have one ill fine it was setup for nascar


Frank is running 1/24 COT Saturday at 2:00. Its intense! Here is a GT.


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

Hangtime said:


> Frank is running 1/24 COT Saturday at 2:00. Its intense! Here is a GT.


i think my nephew still has mine i see if i can get some time


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

can we run on thursday this week?my gf bday is wed and she would kill me if i left her to go race.


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

camino86 said:


> can we run on thursday this week?my gf bday is wed and she would kill me if i left her to go race.


whimp hi jason:wave:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Jason, Its supposed to rain starting tonight. We can try either Weds or Thurs, but I think thurs will be pretty wet. I should be home both nights so its a go weather permitting. 

Hey Jeff, Did you check out the garage track??


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Hangtime said:


> Jason, Its supposed to rain starting tonight. We can try either Weds or Thurs, but I think thurs will be pretty wet. I should be home both nights so its a go weather permitting.
> 
> Hey Jeff, Did you check out the garage track??


Yes I did. Its small but should be fun. He is getting a timing system set up. All Barry needs is the box for the loop. Hopefully Thursday will be dry enough to come over to your track.

Jeff


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Not looking good this week The Mutt wants to wag his tail!


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

well just got home and i dont have any batterys charged up so i dont think i will be coming out tonight sorry hope for next week


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

It's raining here now Hopefully next week.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

That stinks. Nice all day then it rains when we want to play. Contractors rain.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I cleaned up the mess on the track tonight. Pinetrees dropped a load with the help of the wind. Just incase I want to run out there it'll be decent. My little tabletop is still real soft yet. Maybe i'll cover it up to help dry it out.

I picked up a DX3S. I needed more memory. I want to run my slots. Maybe Saturday.


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*racing*

come on down with that mini on the dirt oval


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

barryjcm said:


> come on down with that mini on the dirt oval


Oval? I thought you had a offroad. I'm getting a sc18. My 18t is setup for carpet at the moment.


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

Hangtime said:


> Oval? I thought you had a offroad. I'm getting a sc18. My 18t is setup for carpet at the moment.


oval made sense and the 18ts are fun as heck on it and sc18 will be also i will have on of them too hey jason brimg you coor truck down and groove the track


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone want to run today. It's looking great outside.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, I really need to be outside today. Mid afternoon works for me.


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks again for the fun today Hangtime. Those slots looked awesome.:thumbsup:I'm going to check out Route 93 this week. I had no idea the cars had that much to them. These might be a cool thing to do this winter.

Jeff


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*timing system*

hey guys im ordering the robotics timing system should be here this week and in time it is amb upgradable:wave:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

AE Racer said:


> Thanks again for the fun today Hangtime. Those slots looked awesome.:thumbsup:I'm going to check out Route 93 this week. I had no idea the cars had that much to them. These might be a cool thing to do this winter.
> 
> Jeff


Your welcome Jeff. Here are the classes I run on Saturday afternoon....COT & GT.


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*slots*

do they still run the nascar bodies my car has a thurderbird body on it lol


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, The new ones are the COT.


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*go old school*



Hangtime said:


> Yes, The new ones are the COT.


go some old school:thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

barryjcm said:


> go some old school:thumbsup:


 
Nice!


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

Hangtime said:


> Nice!


its all jeffs now show how to run it,been like that for 15 years since its been race


----------

